# crafstman lt2000 trans axle woes



## nosaj (Sep 25, 2021)

I have a craftsman lt2000 won't move forward or reverse. I can easily push it so its not the brake..
If I spin the pulley by hand each wheel moves in the opposite direction. Just wondering if anyone had some ideas before i pull the trans axle.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## nosaj (Sep 25, 2021)

Also of note is when jacked up wheels freely spin on the axle . like there is no key on the axle?


----------



## nosaj (Sep 25, 2021)

trans axle H MST-206-545c

craftsman lt 2000 model 917.288031


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

nosaj said:


> Also of note is when jacked up wheels freely spin on the axle . like there is no key on the axle?


Why would you not pull the wheels from axles and check if you think the keys are missing, before pulling the transmission??.


----------

